# dip pen ferrules?



## Dan_F (Apr 25, 2012)

Not ll that advanced, but definitely kitless, - I'm trying to track down some dip pen ferrules (to hold dip nibs) and can't remember who carries them. I know Lou used to, and I thought others did too. If you know where I can locate a few, please post a source here. Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Twissy (Apr 25, 2012)

Got mine from here Dan.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Exotic Blanks did carry an entire set of ferrules and dip nibs.


----------



## scotian12 (Apr 25, 2012)

Try the Golden Nib.


----------



## Whaler (Apr 25, 2012)

This is where I get mine. Dip Pens : Fountain Pen parts - NIBS, - Wholesale Fountain Pen Ink - Golden Nib AZ


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Dan


----------

